# Incense smoke



## KmH (Oct 20, 2013)

Smoke and flash. Edited/colored using Photoshop.
Posted for sharing so the new generation will know it's just one of the ways to spend a day stuck indoors.
For those wanting to know How to photograph Smoke - Step-by-Step Tutorial

1. Tiger Lily






2. Bun-In-The-Oven w/Baby On Back





3. Nancy Reagan





4.Scheherazade





5. Waterfall





6. Droid





7. Before the above edit.


----------



## tirediron (Oct 20, 2013)

VERY cook Keith!


----------



## KmH (Oct 20, 2013)

Thanks, and 30 minutes at 375°.


----------



## mmaria (Oct 21, 2013)

Me likey very much. 

Beautiful choice of colors!


----------



## WesternGuy (Oct 21, 2013)

These are really neat!  I am definitely going to have to try some of this.

WesternGuy


----------



## PixelRabbit (Oct 21, 2013)

Ooooo very nice K!  I bought incense the other day I may have to play again!


----------



## KmH (Oct 21, 2013)

Another tutorial - Smoke Photography Made Easy


----------



## joethephotographer (Oct 31, 2013)

Wow! This is very cool.


----------



## runnah (Oct 31, 2013)

I had to do a double take. KMH posting photos?! 

I like #5.


----------



## Demers18 (Oct 31, 2013)

Love the bun in the oven one, nice work Keith!


----------



## julianliu (Oct 31, 2013)

Good job! With so much smoke I guess you used a large incense ?


----------



## KmH (Oct 31, 2013)

These were made using the long incense sticks.

Most of the images are crops of a smaller portion of the original, which increases the subject scale in the image frame.


----------



## KmH (Oct 31, 2013)

runnah said:


> I had to do a double take. KHM posting photos?!
> 
> I like #5.


Thanks rummha!
You've only been a member for about a year. You'll find more photos by me in various parts of the forums.


----------



## sm4him (Oct 31, 2013)

I love playing with smoke photos! Once the weather turns cold again, I'm gonna have to do some more of this myself.  I've never done them with more than one color, so I'll have to give that a go!

I have no idea how you came up with Nancy Reagan out of #3, but it and #1 are my favorites--well done!


----------



## Samanta33 (Oct 31, 2013)

Amazing!


----------



## paigew (Oct 31, 2013)

#2  is really amazing. I love it.


----------



## KmH (Oct 31, 2013)

For whatever reason, Nancy Reagan popped into my head as I was looking at that photo. So, Nancy Reagan it became.

Of the group, my fave is #4. It calms me down, grounds me, and somehow makes me feel secure when I look at it.
#1 is my #2 fave.

I wonder if anyone realizes the ones that have a white background are negative images, and the original background in all of them was black.


----------



## julianliu (Oct 31, 2013)

Another question, how did you achieve different color of the smokes? Selectively change color in PS? Or the smoke was colorful as this ?


----------



## KmH (Oct 31, 2013)

No, the smoke was a light shade of gray as can be seen in the unedited original (#7) of Droid (#6). 
Yes, I used Photoshop. 

I also recommend you look at the links I provided above.


----------



## AgentDrex (Oct 31, 2013)

Okay, Okay...I get the hint Keith...I'll do some incense smoke photos this winter....thank you for the suggestion again...by the way...really grooving on these...thanks for sharing...


----------



## joethephotographer (Nov 1, 2013)

Keith, you've got me hooked. I did a bit of smoke photography yesterday and the results weren't too shabby. I might even post some for C&C. :mrgreen:


----------



## julianliu (Nov 1, 2013)

KmH said:


> No, the smoke was a light shade of gray as can be seen in the unedited original (#7) of Droid (#6). Yes, I used Photoshop.  I also recommend you look at the links I provided above.



I missed the linked but I just checked it out, I like the photoshop part. I did some smoke photography before but did not know how to add color to it, this is very informative. 

Did you do some thing to make the smoke form different interesting shape? I used to fan it, but the smoke will dilute. 

I want to try to photograph the smoke again. 

Thanks , Keith.


----------



## KmH (Nov 1, 2013)

I made sure the smoke was not disturbed by any air flow other than the natural convection currents the hot smoke itself produced.

The smoke itself forms the shapes as the smoke rises and cools.


----------

